

Scammers inject bogus news to BBC web site - plq
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm

======
mooism2
Are you saying the linked story (from 2003) is false, and has been maliciously
placed onto the BBC's web site? If so, what's your source for that?

